# Fuente 12V 8A - 10A para espacio reducido



## taranisx (Oct 3, 2008)

hola comunidad electronica

He leido varios posts sobre diversas fuentes, en especial las fuentes sin transformador, pero el detalle que tienen es la limitada corriente que pueden entregar a su salida.

Ya he probado con diversos circuitos para hacer la alimentacion, pero nomas no logro salir del transformador. Lo que busco es una fuente que me entregue de 12V a 13.5V con una corriente de 8 a 10 Amperes, esto lo requiero para alimentar 9 ventiladores de 12V y .63A c/u.

Muchos me sugeriran una fuente de computadora, pero en verdad, necesito un circuito realmente pequeño o mas bien simple. 

De antemano, agradezco cualquier ayuda que me puedan brindar


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 3, 2008)

Admiten ponerse en serie?   
9*12 = 108Vcc --> puente de diodos directamente de los 110Vca


----------



## louis3x0 (Oct 3, 2008)

si realmente necesitas un circuito busca un regulador motorol exsiste uno de 12V a 3 amperios y te pones 3 en paralelo y te queda regulada a 12V y corriente 9 Amp, he puesto hasta 2 en paralelo para obtener una fuente de 5amp sin fozarla mucho y sin que se calienten los reguladores, OJO si vas a usar 9 ventiladores 0.7Amp*9Ventiladores=6.3Amp, asi que no necesitas disipador si usas los 3 reguladores, pero si le agregas mas ventiladores o pones solo 2 reguladores asegurate de ponerle un buen disipador.


----------



## taranisx (Oct 3, 2008)

no creo que ponerlos en serie sea una opcion, porque al primer ventilador le estarian llegando los 110vcc al segundo unos 98 por lo que tronaria los ventiladores.

en cambio con motorol quiero creer que te refieres a reguladores de voltaje, si es asi creo que ya habia escuchado de ellos nomas que nunca logre encontrar la matricula, el unico que me suena por el momento es el lm7812

no se si es algo parecido a eso a lo que te refieres


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 3, 2008)

taranisx dijo:
			
		

> no creo que ponerlos en serie sea una opcion, porque al primer ventilador le estarian llegando los 110vcc al segundo unos 98 por lo que tronaria los ventiladores...


? ? ? ? 
Revisa tus conceptos sobre caida de tension en elementos en serie --> lo que escribiste es absurdo.

Cuando digo si admiten o no ponerse en serie me referia a si eran todos iguales, sometidos a la misma carga (ninguno con posibilidad de bloquearse) y sin elementos electronicos (que en algunos casos haria que no se pueda).


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 3, 2008)

Tranquilamente podes usar una fuente de pc


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 3, 2008)

Hola.
Mira esta opción.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## louis3x0 (Oct 3, 2008)

como no quieres utilizar transformador primero pon un puente rectificador de onda completa Vd=160v+-, despues un capacitor (200v), en ese momento debes tener algo medio regulado, entonces pones un arreglo de Resistencias (son para limitar la I de los ventiladores y activar el zener) y el diodo zener 12V (para limitar el V de los ventiladores y en paralelo con ellos)  (Recuerdas esas clases de analoga?) , para que no se achicharre nada ponle una R de protecion a los ventiladores de 12V y ya, si haces bien tus calculos y juegas bien con las R queda bien, por hay alguna vez vi un arreglo parecido pero sin zener para encender unos LED pero como 100 jajajaja, asi que no creo que este tan loca la idea.  



			
				taranisx dijo:
			
		

> no creo que ponerlos en serie sea una opcion, porque al primer ventilador le estarian llegando los 110vcc al segundo unos 98 por lo que tronaria los ventiladores.
> 
> en cambio con motorol quiero creer que te refieres a reguladores de voltaje, si es asi creo que ya habia escuchado de ellos nomas que nunca logre encontrar la matricula, el unico que me suena por el momento es el lm7812
> 
> no se si es algo parecido a eso a lo que te refieres



si efectivamente a ese mismo me refiero, pero termina en M ->LM7812M o algo por el estilo, si no los consigues utiliza varios de los normales Imax=2Amp o 1.5Amp en paralelo (conectas todas las In, Out, Vref y hasta las carcasas) del resto el circuito queda igual a la fuente regulada que encontraras en el datasheet del propio regulador. (tienes que tener cuidado que a la entrada del regulador no lleguen mas de 20-30V no recuerdo bien)


----------



## louis3x0 (Oct 4, 2008)

Aqui te adjunto unas imagenes con respecto a lo que me referia en el comentario anterior, solo debes cambiar los valores de las R para que te den la I que necesitas, adicionale el zener para proteccion (si quieres).


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 4, 2008)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> 9*12 = 108Vcc --> puente de diodos directamente de los 110Vca


110vCA × 1.41 = 155vCC

Usa una fuente electrónica para dicroicas de 60W, rectificada y mas o menos filtrada, total a los ventiladores no les molesta el rizado. te sale unos 5 USD. La modificación es trivial, pero si hace falta podes buscar el tema en este mismo foro.


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 5, 2008)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> _Eduardo_ dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esos 155V son el valor de pico de la senoide y es lo que se tendria si se pone un capacitor de filtro.
Cuando se alimentan motores o bobinas de continua (solenoides,el bobinado de campo) en general *no se pone condensador* (porque no hace falta filtrado) , la tension media resultante de rectificar son 110*2*1.4142/PI = 110*.9 = 99V


----------



## jose_flash (Jun 14, 2009)

este tipo de fuente me interesa,por el simple hecho de que necesito 8 amp pero no quiero comprar un transformador por loq ue me interesaria hacerlo sin transformador.la pregunta: ¿que valor necesitaria en el cond.?


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 14, 2009)

120µF 400v 1760W (de poliester con criptonita) para 220v 50Hz a 12v 8A


----------

